# White matt emulsion WICKES new supplier, paint cheap



## neilyweely (2 Mar 2010)

HI folks. Have changed the message to let you know that WICKES have just changed their paint supplier and are letting some of the old stock go for peanuts.

Hypothetically speaking, maybe my local store sold LOADS at next to nothing. Am I allowed to say that?

Not a lot they can do to me really, so......

HTH

Neil


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Mar 2010)

Are you coming to Ye Olde Kentish Bashe?

It you are and you can bring some with you I'll have a car load please.

Simon


----------



## Oryxdesign (2 Mar 2010)

Sorry echo.


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2010)

I'll have a tin if you do fancy a trip down to Kent on Sat Neil.


----------



## chingerspy (2 Mar 2010)

My good friend is interested. He has to check with the boss "SWMBO" though. I will also be at the bash on Saturday if you're going to be there, otherwise he is pretty near you in Bedfordshire.


----------



## neilyweely (2 Mar 2010)

Hi folks
OK, I will see if I am 'allowed' to go to the do on Sat, had heard about it and fancied it, but am not sure. 

As i said, I am able to 'sit' on a bit if anyone wants me to (askin for trouble there, aren't I? Go on, say it somebody!)

I will ask erindors if I can play, and let y'all know tomorrow sometime. It is well known sheds own stuff. I think, well early today, there was a few pallets left. I managed to get about 200 litres for £30, but am not sure what I will get charged on the next load. Whatever it is I am not after making a profit on it, so....

Anyways, anyone nearby can get a mad bargain here. I have loads myself, it doesn't go off for yonks, so the house'll get a few coats out of it.
May have overdone it a bit though...  
Neil


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2010)

Would be good to see you if you can make it Neil. PM me if you want directions\address.


----------



## neilyweely (4 Mar 2010)

OK
One of the sheds have changed their paint supplier and need to get shot of all their old paint. Am I allowed to say their name?
I got a load, but they gave the rest to a school!! And charged me 30 quid for mine on the same day!!
I am working on getting some more from a different store (same store, different town)
Hopefully I will be trekking over to Kent this weekend. Why they don't have a show nearer me........

Neil


----------



## neilyweely (5 Mar 2010)

Bumped up to the top to tell you all that WICKES have changed their paint supplier and are letting old stock go for p-nuts.

Good luck

Neil


----------

